# Plant identification help



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

I picked up a few plants this weekend, and was hoping I could figure out what they are with your help. 
First up


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Kohleria eriantha or a similar hybrid like K. 'Flirt,' and Philodendron mayoi (maybe).


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Just noticed these posts are old, hope it's still helpful.


----------

